# Grizzly G0715P Table Saw



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sounds good so far congrats.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, good luck with you new saw. Maybe give a review after only 6 months.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I think you have a quite good saw for the prive/value. I have a Grizzly Hybird saw that is about 5 years old GO470 and it has been an accurate and dependable saw. I did, however, replace the fence with a Incra LS system. When I bought my saw I paid around $595. I don't know what the price is now but it has been a workhorse for the money.


----------



## gillyd (Feb 26, 2011)

Glad to hear you are having success with it. I was one of those who had issues with the blade changing its runout as you lowered/raised the blade, its too bad because I liked the saw. Have fun with it!


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

Great purchase. I have had mine about 10 months and Love it. Note: after about 1 or 2 hours of use, check the belt tightness, mine had worn in and developed some slack. Easy enough to tighten and have not had the issue since. I have run it on 110 and 220, both provide plenty of power !


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review, I'm currently looking at a grizzly TS as well. Enjoy!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Great machine, now you have no reason not to start those projects


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

paul I have the same saw bought it last summer works great. Saw cuts every thing I have thrown at 3 inch maple walnut paduok and bubinga .


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree with your assessment. I've had mine for 13 months and I'm still in love!


----------



## Fejus (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replys folks  I got to take her for a spin through some 2 by material and she cuts beautiful!


----------



## Sorethumbs (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm also considering getting this saw. Are you getting the same amount blade deviation at all blade heights? In the pictures it looks like the blade is at full height, are you still getting .001 at the lowest measurable height too?


----------



## Fejus (Sep 27, 2011)

I just got done switching out the Dado blade and decided to check it out for you

At full height I was getting the .001 deviation 
As I went down in half inch increments the deviation was no more than .001 or .0015

Looks groovy to me


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

That's great Paul. I think I just found my new table saw. Was flirting with buying the Craftsman 21833 or the Rigid 4512 but with all the talk about the misalignments I'm a little scared. $300 more and I can get this beauty. Now to convince the BOSS. She'stuff.


----------



## tobad (Mar 17, 2010)

Getting ready to pull the trigger on this saw this weekend. Wish me luck. Thanks for the review Paul!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chalk me up to another guy with this saw in my sights … thanks for the review


----------



## Fejus (Sep 27, 2011)

No problem folks! Glad that this newbie could help out some!


----------



## exrjams (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm shopping to buy a new table saw. I have looked at the Craftsman 21833, Porter Cable 270TS, and even tried to buy the Rigid 4512. Regrettably, Home Depot apparently doesn't want to sell me one. They no longer stock them in the stores in the Dallas area, and instead point you to their web site (the cynic in me sees this as a way to pawn the cost of stocking inventory on the consumer in the form of a 'shipping charge'). I bit my tongue and ordered one, but got a call back a couple of days later saying they didn't have any in stock, didn't know when they would, and refused my order. Plan B. Checked out the PC 270TS at Lowe's, but a cursory check left me a little flat, confirmed somewhat by some of the comments in this thread about plastic parts, bowed top, etc. Took one reviewer's advice and searched on the Grizzly and it looks like a good option for me. One concern though - this tool looks like a cabinet saw, lacks the transport mechanism on the CF 21833/R4512/PCB270TS. This is an important feature to me. I see the separate HD base for the Grizzly, but it looks a little like a mobile base I used to use with my current Craftsman saw, that was really a piece of junk. It just didn't provide the stability it needed, and this Grizzly saw is substantially (top)heavier than my old saw. If anyone has this saw on the mobile base, please let me know what you think of it. I like the saw, but if I 1) can't move it easily, and 2) it lacks rock solid stability when it gets to where I'm going to use it, then I need to pursue another option. Finally, the Grizzly is $900 with shipping, and closer to $1K with the mobile base, which makes it roughly twice the cost of the PC or Craftsman. Is this saw worth the extra money?


----------



## Fejus (Sep 27, 2011)

I have mine on a mobile base and it Is just fine wheeling around my garage


----------



## exrjams (Mar 16, 2012)

But once you park it, how stable is it? Can I wrestle a sheet of 3/4" oak plywood onto it without having to worry about it tipping over?


----------



## Fejus (Sep 27, 2011)

you gotta realize that the Cabinet is also extremely heavy as well…. I feel like I could break down 3/4 ply with no issues.

Though I would want someone helping me just for safety of getting the 3/4 moved around on the saw, not for worrying if the table is going to tip over.


----------



## exrjams (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks. Is there anyplace you know of that sells these retail that I could go look at one? Rockler maybe?


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

Mark, Unfortunatly unless you live in Washingto state or Pennsylvania you can't actually see one on the showroom floor. Maybe a WJ that lives near you would let you look at theirs. As soon as I move from Maine to Florida this saw is gonna be in my shop.


----------



## justholler (Jan 15, 2012)

This question is for any owner….Please tell me if the wings are solid cast iron or thinner metal like what is on the porter cable. Also, the trunion placement is a little confusing….is it on the cabinet or the top? And finally, do you think the factory belt and blade is very good or would you replace it? I maybe be getting this saw very soon. Thanks


----------



## Fejus (Sep 27, 2011)

Wings are solid Cast Iron

The trunion is attached to the top of the Saw not the cabinet.

The factory Belt is fine with me  we may want to have one of the owners that have been using it for 6 months + pipe up


----------



## rasp (Mar 20, 2012)

I am looking at this saw as well. I have read a few reviews on LJ's, apparently some people have troubles with alignment. can't find a comparable saw for the price, so i'm starting to think the G0715P is a trap….


----------



## Fejus (Sep 27, 2011)

Trollin trollin trollin….


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

After spending about 1.5 hours walking around the Grizzly showroom in Springfield, MO, I'd feel very comfortable buying one of their tools.


----------

